# Bildwechsel



## breno (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Software:WinCC flex 2007;

würde gern anhand eines Bitwechsels einen Bildwechsel erzeugen.
Bisher hatte ich aber keinen Erfolg.Durch Anhang eines VBScriptes an die BitVariable sollte doch dies auch funktionieren. Finde aber hierzu kein Eingabefeld.Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?!

mfg breno


----------



## Günni1977 (30 Januar 2009)

also so auf die Schnelle:
im Scripteditor von WinCC flexible gibt es rechts eine Auswahl an Funktionen, ähnlich den Funktionen an Buttons, Variablen etc.
da musst du dann Bildwechsel auswählen und dann "übernehmen" oder so ähnlich drücken, dann wird der Code in dein Scrift eingefügt. den Code kannst du dann noch erweitern/ändern.


----------



## breno (30 Januar 2009)

hy günni1977,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

wo finde ich diesen Scripteditor im WinCC flex?


----------



## Simatiker (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

was für ein Panel hast du denn? Nicht jedes Panel unterstützt VB Scripte!


----------



## TobiB. (30 Januar 2009)

siehe anhang



skript lautet

ActivateScreen "Bildname", 0


----------



## breno (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

TP 177B color PN /DP, dann ist das wohl das Problem

Wie erzeug ich dann aber meinen Bildwechsel?

mfg breno


----------



## Günni1977 (30 Januar 2009)

wenn du ein Script öffnest, sollte rechts das Fenster "Skript-Assistent" erscheinen. ansonsten in der Menüleiste unter "Ansicht" den "Skript-Assistent" auswählen.
dort gibt es "Funktionsliste" (dort kannst du unter "Bilder" -> "AktiviereBild" wählen) und den "Code-Assistent" (für Schleifen etc.)
und dann jeweils unten "Übernehmen" drücken


----------



## Simatiker (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ja das ist wohl dein Problem, TP177 unterstützt das nicht da kannst du lange nach dem Editor suchen.
Ist Bildwechsel über Steuerungsauftrag ne Option für dich. Dann kannst du den Bitwechsel im SPS Programm abfragen und per Steuerungsauftrag die Bildnummer übergeben.


----------



## TobiB. (30 Januar 2009)

du kannst auch bei ner variable bei wertänderung oder bei wertüberrlauf nen bildwechsel legen (Ereignisse)
udn dann für jedes bild einfach ne andere variable nehmen

z.B. also bergrenze der variable 1 eingeben, per sps die variable auf 2 setzen, ereigniss obergrenze überschrtitten -> aktiviere bild xy, dann beim bildaufruf über eriegnisse -> setzeWert   die Var wieder auf 0 setzen, dann hast sogar ne Rückmeldung obs aufgerufen wurde


----------



## Günni1977 (30 Januar 2009)

bin mir nicht sicher, aber kann man die Funktion "AktiviereBild" nicht auch direkt an der Variablen (Bit) auswählen? würde dann aber wohl bei jedem Wechsel (0->1; 1->0) stattfinden... glaub ich...


----------



## breno (30 Januar 2009)

Bei der Registerkarte Variable unter Wertänderung hab ich das schon probiert (Boolsche Varibale funktioniert nicht). Dann hab ich halt ne INT Variable genommen und versucht dieser Variable per SPS Programm die Bildnummer zuzuweisen. Nach einber abgelaufenen Zeit wird diese Bildnummer der Variablen per MOVE-Box zugewiesen --> Bild ändert sich aber trotzdem nicht.


mfg breno


----------



## TobiB. (30 Januar 2009)

sollte iegentlich schon gehen, du musst die variable dann aber auch zyklisch abfragen, nicht nur bei verwendung!


----------



## breno (30 Januar 2009)

hab hier mal den sps Auszug angehängt

mfg breno


----------



## Kai (30 Januar 2009)

Hier ist einmal ein Programmbeispiel in WinCC flexible 2005 für einen Bildwechsel mit einer Bildnummer:

Ein Bild "Startbild" wird mit folgenden Eigenschaften projektiert:

- Bildnummer = 1

Eine Variable "Bildwechsel" wird mit folgenden Eigenschaften projektiert:

- Datentyp = Integer

- Erfassungsart = Zyklisch fortlaufend

- Wertänderung = Aufruf der Systemfunktion "AktiviereBildMitNummer"

Wird nun in die Variable "Bildwechsel" der Wert 1 eingetragen, so wird das Bild "Startbild" aufgerufen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (30 Januar 2009)

Und hier ist noch einmal ein Programmbeispiel in WinCC flexible 2005 für einen Bildwechsel mit einem direktem Bildaufruf:

Ein Bild "Startbild" wird mit folgenden Eigenschaften projektiert:

- Aufgebaut = Aufruf der Systemfunktion "SetzeWert" (Variable = "Bildwechsel", Wert = 0)

Eine Variable "Bildwechsel" wird mit folgenden Eigenschaften projektiert:

- Datentyp = Integer

- Erfassungsart = Zyklisch fortlaufend

- Obergrenze = 0

- Obergrenze überschritten = Aufruf der Systemfunktion "AktiviereBild" (Bildname = "Startbild", Objektnummer = 0)

Wird nun in die Variable "Bildwechsel" ein Wert > 0 eingetragen, so wird das Bild "Startbild" aufgerufen. 

Nach dem Aufruf des Bildes "Startbild" wird in die Variable "Bildwechsel" wieder ein Wert 0 eingetragen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (30 Januar 2009)

Und noch ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Kai


----------

